
Elevated Error rates in Heroku - mparramon
https://status.heroku.com/?hn=1
======
opendais
Does anyone else feel like Heroku's error rates on top of its higher costs
makes Heroku badly overpriced?

It would be one thing if it was running on like a 10-20% premium but its
premium is much, much higher. Or if its rare of errors was much lower.

~~~
fat0wl
i've been kinda slaggin them off forever on this. they pretty much make money
off how inefficient RoR is plus a bunch of vendor lock-in. I switched to Java
and work for enterprise now so we have our own servers but for the next hobby
project I doubt it'll be on Heroku.

The thing that pisses me off most is that Heroku's policies on
error/performance/updates are shaky, but their add-on makers (who are charging
HIGH premiums) are far worse.

I've had such a shoddy experience with WebSolr for example. Every few months
all their stuff breaks, then when you follow their instructions to spin your
instance back up you find that the client API or instance type you use is no
longer supported and have to debate which parts of your codebase to upgrade
just to get back to where you started.

That's why I think the Heroku ecosystem is trash -- after 1-2 years of forced
upgrades and code refactoring you get so tired of it. "Oh another email saying
if I don't change ___ in 6 months my app will die." "Another slew of
unexplained errors followed by Googling eventually leading to 1 tweet about
how this add-ons service is temporarily f __ked ". Seriously, just learn Java
or some hipper JVM lang and spin up a Tomcat or Glassfish container somewhere,
then connect to 3rd party services directly rather than through an extra "add-
on" layer that supposedly provides convenience by forcing you to jump through
one more hoop. Most of the add-on companies seem to have non-Heroku offerings
that are much more flexible to integrate.

~~~
opendais
I don't really blame the add-on Makers since they have to pay Heroku's markup
and then their own.

~~~
fat0wl
true it may be that the situation is to blame since they are only doing this
special Heroku add-on interface to pander to its clients. but yea bad
situation indeed

------
flyingbeaver
It's getting worse and worse... And their uptime is way worse than what they
show. Today for example they started tracking outage almost 20 minutes after
it started...

------
fizx
EC2 itself is having some network issues.

------
darkr
eu-west-1 had some network connectivity issues earlier on that are now
thankfully resolved. We were seeing particular issues with instances that were
behind ELBs that had x-zone balancing enabled (only to instances in eu-
west-1b).

